# Show us your click-clack set ups



## Reptiles101 (Sep 30, 2013)

So since nagging my mum for a snake she finally said yes .

Just want to see how you guys setup your hatchling snakes click-clacks.

So post pics of your click-clacks!


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a snake kept in this but I have put 20 holes in the lid and is the home of a shark bay occy


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the click clack that I keep my Bhp in. It is 800 x 400 x 165 and I heat it underneath with a heat cord and tile. My bhp's are under a year old and I am hoping to get six months more out of these tubs before upgrading.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice simple setups guys, love that BHP and that occy!


----------



## Beans (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 297826


7 months old darwin python ^_^ In her cosy home


----------



## Lawra (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry I don't have great pics of them... I made two because I wasn't sure about size/height etc...











I only ended up keeping my hatchie in them for a couple of weeks because he was so crazy to try and put back after handling. S/he then went into a little fish tank. Not a click clack but I'd set one up the same. 2 x pink lids for hides, the water bowl is hiding the the right and the little one absolutely loves exploring through the plastic plants.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice Lawra, love that Jungle


----------



## Skippii (Oct 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Sorry I don't have great pics of them... I made two because I wasn't sure about size/height etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That jungle is such a cutie! And I love the idea of using a proper little tank instead of a click-clack, I'll probably steal that for my next critter.

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> That jungle is such a cutie! And I love the idea of using a proper little tank instead of a click-clack, I'll probably steal that for my next critter.
> 
> x



I think a click clack is still great, I just got this fish tank from the breeder when I got my woma.


----------



## Sawowie (Oct 2, 2013)

this is my click-clack made from a 7L sistema tub using the Guide to Build a Click-Clack 
I used to just have newspaper in the bottom, but it got a little boring for my taste, also Artie can move around easier now.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I think a click clack is still great, I just got this fish tank from the breeder when I got my woma.



Click Clacks are great for their convenience and cheapness, but there's no denying that a small tank setup looks nicer, aye? 

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Click Clacks are great for their convenience and cheapness, but there's no denying that a small tank setup looks nicer, aye?
> 
> x



I think click clacks can look just as nice if not nicer because you can easily poke holes to support branches etc. the fake plants I have in there are draped across and stick out the top, held in place by the lid. 

I do like my setup tho  just like everyone else who puts time and effort into their pet's home.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I think click clacks can look just as nice if not nicer because you can easily poke holes to support branches etc. the fake plants I have in there are draped across and stick out the top, held in place by the lid.
> 
> I do like my setup tho  just like everyone else who puts time and effort into their pet's home.



Bah I hate it when someone I'm not in full agreement says something that makes sense! haha
You're right, they don't all look half bad. I think my aversion to click clacks comes from the cloudy plastic that mine (and most I've seen) have been made of. I much prefer the crystal clear look of a glass front on an enclosure, so I'm a little biased.

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Bah I hate it when someone I'm not in full agreement says something that makes sense! haha
> You're right, they don't all look half bad. I think my aversion to click clacks comes from the cloudy plastic that mine (and most I've seen) have been made of. I much prefer the crystal clear look of a glass front on an enclosure, so I'm a little biased.
> 
> x



You can get nice clear ones, but plastic goes cloudy because of the heat and cleaning products used. I can get away with glass because I'm in a hot humid part of Aus but I know a lot of people down South who have to use Perspex instead of glass because it lets too much heat escape: another reason why plastic containers work well for hatchies who need heat 24/7.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 2, 2013)

The hatchling will feel more secure if it can't see all of the big people walking around so that is a plus for tubs that you can't see through. I know some breeders with racks put a clear viewing window on their tubs to save then opening the tubs to check on the hatchling.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Oct 2, 2013)

Snowman said:


> View attachment 297882



Haha, can't import a coastal carpet to wa but a piebald is fine. Lol


----------



## Snowman (Oct 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Haha, can't import a coastal carpet to wa but a piebald is fine. Lol



That's why you have to have offshore herp accounts. Tax free!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Snowman said:


> View attachment 297882



Is the outside painted? That's a great idea 

Guessing they're not yours lol


----------



## Snowman (Oct 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Is the outside painted? That's a great idea
> 
> Guessing they're not yours lol


Part of my Vienna stock.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 2, 2013)

@Lawra you do realise you can buy coloured tubs  lol. 

Snowman I love your clickclacks and your pied ball python is pretty special... I wish I had an overseas collection like yours. Lol  

I'll take some pictures of my click clacks tomorrow. Nothing that special but my guys seem content enough.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @Lawra you do realise you can buy coloured tubs  lol.



Haha thanks, I should have been born a blonde  lol


----------



## RedFox (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't worry. I am a natural blonde and that is exactly the sort of thing I would say.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 3, 2013)

As promised some pictures. At the moment I have two click clacks and a small enclosure that house each of my juvenile womas. The ones housed in click clacks are brother and sister. No prizes for guessing the sex of this one.

Unlike the photos suggest the click clack is transparent and she can easily be seen. The boys click clack and hide are blue. Click clack is set out pretty much the same for both.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone got anymore pics of their click-clacks? 

Can anyone take a picture of their click-clacks with the heat mat under it, so I can get a fair idea to what mine should look like.


----------



## Newhere (Dec 22, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Anyone got anymore pics of their click-clacks?
> 
> Can anyone take a picture of their click-clacks with the heat mat under it, so I can get a fair idea to what mine should look like.



Here is a couple pics of mine, I just have the heat mat on a tile and then another tile sitting on top of it. 


The tile on the right is just to keep it level.


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Dec 29, 2013)

How does the tile above the heat mat help? Just curious because I plan on getting heat mats for my snakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 29, 2013)

HayleyChuck93 said:


> How does the tile above the heat mat help? Just curious because I plan on getting heat mats for my snakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It adds thermal mass which in turn adds temperature stability, it also makes a more even temperature over the surface with no hotspots.


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Dec 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It adds thermal mass which in turn adds temperature stability, it also makes a more even temperature over the surface with no hotspots.



Thanks for that information! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there any specific type of tiles that work best? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 30, 2013)

Although these are used in a rack, the setup is exactly the same as if it was for a individual click-clack.


----------



## MathersD (Dec 30, 2013)

This is one of my click clacks . Built a few when bored . Lol .

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Dec 30, 2013)

HayleyChuck93 said:


> Is there any specific type of tiles that work best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used ceramic tiles from bunnings but you can use any tile you want, just don't get the glass tiles as they might not hold the heat as well as the others.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 30, 2013)

HayleyChuck93 said:


> Is there any specific type of tiles that work best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah as mentioned any tile is fine and I suggest the 48c ones from Bunnings. I did look into the specific of different materials for different types of tiles and even natural materials and they all were very similar. If you are using under a heat light though go for a dark one but for mats or cords just use any tile.


----------

